# A/C REPAIR and SERVICE, All MAKES AND MODELS...



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi there,
I just found this forum on the site and thought maybe some of you could use a professional and honest person from the forum to take care of all of your A/C needs. I am certified and hold many specialty industry certifications. If you call, let me know you saw this post and I will save you half on your diagnostic fees. This is a way I thought I could manage to give back to the forum and meet a few fellow hunters and fisherman in the area. call me (Matt) anytime @ (850)607-5357

Until then good luck in your outdoors adventures!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

what is the name of your company? Or what company do you work for?


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

edit....


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

4 from the forum proudly served!


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Make that 6!


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

bttt


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

up again for your heaters...


----------

